# Soya milk in flat white or latte



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Anyone tried Soya milk? I got a freebie from my mom so I though I give it a go and I'd have to say it's not for me. All I could taste was soya milk, can't seem to taste the coffee at all.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

It's an acquired taste. You have to heat it less too. I don't like that particular alpro.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

I see, I went for 63' so probably too hot then.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

MarkT said:


> I see, I went for 63' so probably too hot then.


Was it lumpy? I think the soya temp tags are 55 and I stop late 40s aiming for 50...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I'd just bin it if I were you. I was dead dropped a load of the pro version of that and it was still crap.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

The uht pro alpro is even beanier. Ugh. I'm taken with the almond ATM.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

The only soy worth using is Bonsoy. Its the least hormone-ridden and it's actually workable. Brighter coffees will still curdle it (literally every pour I do at the shop does) but it tastes better than anything else. I'm actually considering sacking off soy completely and going to oat as it affects the coffee less.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

The problem is availability for us mere mortals, and cost. I can buy 2 litres of organic happy super duper cow lactations for under £1.50, or the stuff we actually get for £1, oatly Barista on Amazon is almost £20 for 6 litres. I'd use that in a few days.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Forget soy, try the mild tasting almond milk, or go to Morrisons as they have the Oatly Barista milk there. Even I'll drink the Oatly barista, not the normal stuff - that tastes like drinking porridge!


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Missy said:


> Was it lumpy? I think the soya temp tags are 55 and I stop late 40s aiming for 50...


No it didn't go lumpy but just too rich and over powered the coffee.







might probably try with the lower temp sometime. Thanks for the advice.

Will try again at the weekend but I need normal milk for the time being although having said that I really enjoying Iong steep French press at present. Lol


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Rhys said:


> Forget soy, try the mild tasting almond milk, or go to Morrisons as they have the Oatly Barista milk there. Even I'll drink the Oatly barista, not the normal stuff - that tastes like drinking porridge!


Ooooh. Morrison's. It's only 25 miles... I'm off! (In all seriousness a heads up when / if it comes up on offer would be awesome, otherwise I'll just head over when I'm near one anyway!)


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Almond milk can jog on IMO. Its so bad for the environment.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Missy said:


> The problem is availability for us mere mortals, and cost. I can buy 2 litres of organic happy super duper cow lactations for under £1.50, or the stuff we actually get for £1, oatly Barista on Amazon is almost £20 for 6 litres. I'd use that in a few days.


http://www.coffeecreations.co.uk/oatly-foamable-oat-milk-6-x-1ltr/p692

I find it hard to steam this but making two drinks with a fortnight you don't get much practice


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Missy said:


> Ooooh. Morrison's. It's only 25 miles... I'm off! (In all seriousness a heads up when / if it comes up on offer would be awesome, otherwise I'll just head over when I'm near one anyway!)


Have you got mysupermarket app on your phone or you could go to mysupermarket.co.uk

You could set up an alert for price drop once you've registered.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Can't drink milk? Black coffee.

Don't like black coffee? Tea.

Don't like tea? Water.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Scotford said:


> Can't drink milk? Black coffee.
> 
> Don't like black coffee? Tea.
> 
> Don't like tea? Water.


I'm bioresponsible for a small life form. I have to get calcium in somehow.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Missy said:


> I'm bioresponsible for a small life form. I have to get calcium in somehow.


Drink London water.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Scotford said:


> Drink London water.


Cant. Don't have a strong enough knife and fork to cut through it


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Weakling


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'll pop down with my passport and a pneumatic drill.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Thames water







full of dead bodies and street urchins pee


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Rhys said:


> Thames water
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget whale shit from that one time


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

That's probably less weird than what's lurking in this Barista oat stuff. I needed to go to the "big town" this morning so called at a big Morrison's. By gum it foams nicely. Now I've got no excuses. Got a carton of the one that's just salty oat water too.


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

Slightly related I suppose, but are the temperatures for texturing non-diary milks different (i.e. below diary)?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

arellim said:


> Slightly related I suppose, but are the temperatures for texturing non-diary milks different (i.e. below diary)?


Depends what sort of texture you want... If lumpy is your thing whack the heat up on soya and you can eat your coffee with a fork!


----------



## arellim (May 9, 2016)

Missy said:


> Depends what sort of texture you want... If lumpy is your thing whack the heat up on soya and you can eat your coffee with a fork![/quote
> 
> Haha! Mmmm... sounds lush.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

It's certainly an experience. Worsened with a badly pulled shot. This morning was a particularly bad moment, rushing to do two small creatures breakfasts, feed myself, keep out of hubby's way, and get out the door, I managed to both overheat and do a dreadful shot. It was vile, and I drank it anyway. And went and got the oatly barista, which was almost twice the price but foams perfectly.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

arellim said:


> Slightly related I suppose, but are the temperatures for texturing non-diary milks different (i.e. below diary)?


Yes


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

Tried the Oatly Barista today (trying to seriously cut down on cow bitty for a while) was quite impressed. Stretched nicely and didn't completely ruin my day with it's sort of flavour.

There are those that call me... Unclejake.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

UncleJake said:


> Tried the Oatly Barista today (trying to seriously cut down on cow bitty for a while) was quite impressed. Stretched nicely and didn't completely ruin my day with it's sort of flavour.
> 
> There are those that call me... Unclejake.


I can't pour with it for shit. Even giving it a good spin, it still comes out pretty thin with a foamy dollop at the end


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

jeebsy said:


> I can't pour with it for shit. Even giving it a good spin, it still comes out pretty thin with a foamy dollop at the end


Hhhmm. Must have got lucky. Will try again later.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Are you just steaming it the same (ie small stretch then spin?)


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've found that I get better results with the Oatly Barista stuff than I do with normal semi skimmed milk. Got some full fat and getter just as good results now. The Oatly is actually quite nice.


----------



## UncleJake (Mar 20, 2016)

jeebsy said:


> Are you just steaming it the same (ie small stretch then spin?)


Yes indeed - perhaps a little longer stretch than normal, but as I say it was a first attempt so I'm may have just got lucky.


----------



## R6GYY (Nov 22, 2015)

I'm going to get me some of that Oatly foamy milk (£1.65 for a litre is quite expensive but hey ho) and give it a try. I've also got some cheap Soya milk from Aldi to try (59p a litre).

I'll be giving the Soya milk a try tonight, and stop at 50 degrees to hopefully avoid curdling.

So, Missy (or anyone else who has tried), can you take the Oatly up to the same temperature as you would milk?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

No I don't. It doesn't need to be scalding anyway.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

58c is a good temp for Oatly, just like Soy.

However it doesn't curdle like Soy does above that temp.


----------

